# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Residuos cancerígenos vertidos 'sin control' en Aznalcóllar

## Jonasino

La maleza rodea las instalaciones de la depuradora de Aznalcóllar, afectadas por el óxido




> Ioxicología alerta de que la mina es un «riesgo grave»
> 
> El sistema de depuración no funciona desde el año 2013
> 
>     CHEMA RODRÍGUEZSevilla
> 
> Actualizado 24/09/201504:11
> 
> El yacimiento minero de Aznalcóllar es una 'bomba' medioambiental y está fuera de control. Es, en pocas palabras, la conclusión a la que han llegado los técnicos del Instituto Nacional de Toxicología que han analizado las antiguas instalaciones mineras a instancias de la juez de Instrucción 3 de Sevilla a raíz de las irregularidades de carácter ambiental que ya detectó la UDEF en el marco de la investigación por el presunto amaño del concurso promovido por la Junta.
> ...


Fuente: elmundo.es

----------

